# Thinking about breaking up



## dankestMemer (Dec 27, 2017)

So ive been in a relationship for 9 months everything was great until September.

We used to talk everyday about how our day went and random stuff. She lives 1 hour away from me and usually she came to visit me since i live in the capital and theres more things to do here. 

When September came she got a job since she wasnt accepted in the uni she wanted to go. We didnt see each other the whole September, I didnt force her to come since I let her time and adapt to the new job but yes I did ask if she was thinking about coming but she always said "ill see when" id have no problem visiting her and taking a bus but she never invited me to her home.

Then in October her step dad and mom split which I belive was a huge shock for her and she didnt reply for a few days sometimes I called at night to ask how she was. And she never came to visit nor brought up the thought of us seeing each other I guessed that she didnt have time or was helping her mom get past the divorce 

November came she stopped texting me I stopped calling everynight since she never called me, nor did she come and visit 

At the start of December she got sick didnt reply for days, and no im not some clingy guy but I appreciate a hows your day going text thats enough for me. 

So last week she didnt reply to me for 4 days and I wrote to her again if everything is okay she said shes constantly tired from work and when she feels better that shes gonna call me

That never happened and the thing that pisses me off is I constantly see her on instagram liking random stuff but doenst have the time to reply for days? Plus she puts dumb snapchat stories of calls with some new friend "oh we cant stop talking" 

So I dont know ive lost most of my feelings towards her shes even going somewhere with her friends for new years eve and didnt even ask me where Im going to be
It makes me sad i feel like im giving too much into this relationship and not getting anything back


----------



## Ghost Rider (Mar 6, 2017)

Is that new friend a guy friend?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

dankestMemer said:


> So ive been in a relationship for 9 months everything was great until September.
> 
> We used to talk everyday about how our day went and random stuff. She lives 1 hour away from me and usually she came to visit me since i live in the capital and theres more things to do here.
> 
> ...


You’re thinking about breaking up?
She’s allready broken up with you and by the sound of things has moved on to the next guy.
Sorry to have to tell you this.


----------



## dankestMemer (Dec 27, 2017)

Ghost Rider said:


> Is that new friend a guy friend?





Andy1001 said:


> You’re thinking about breaking up?
> She’s allready broken up with you and by the sound of things has moved on to the next guy.
> Sorry to have to tell you this.


No its a girl friend

Yeah i was thinking about her finding someone else but why woudnt she break up already lol?


----------



## pragmaticGoddess (Nov 29, 2017)

You’re not married and she’s already showing you signs she’s out. Move on.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

dankestMemer said:


> No its a girl friend
> 
> Yeah i was thinking about her finding someone else but why woudnt she break up already lol?


That's just not how it works, bro.
But rest assured, she isn't into you at all or she'd be texting you like crazy. Really.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

She's just not that into you.

And she's processing other things.

I also advise you to move on.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

What she is doing, did, is OK......?

If and provided, she first gave you a heads up, not this thumbs down.
Done... behind her back. Behind yours, too.

She likes knowing she has your support, but has no interest in letting you know that you are not important to her.
She, being, not emphatic, not nice.

I suspect:

She is weaker than mean.
She is cool to the touch, warm to her own means.

She is oblivious to common decency.
She has no viable threads tying her to any other person.
She has Her Needs, knows no other, no other regency.

Or...
She told you subtly, quietly.
And you did not listen.

Your eyes were on her lips and on her bosom. Yum!
Not on her shifting feet. Telling you she was done.
My, you are dumb!

Some women are like this.
One day, coy, warm and avid.

The next day gone.
Taking back 'all' that they never gave you.
The 'all' that you saw and felt was really, on loan.

Leaving you with your cold bare bone.
She off, flying onward, leaving you in tatters, you alone.


----------

